# Nomination for best decaf



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nee Caffeine Hinny

https://www.tynemouthcoffee.com/product/beans/nee-caffeine-hinny/

This is without doubt the best decaf I have ever had. it is Swiss WaterMexican bean.....£5 per 250 gm and just down the road from me!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is it ok in milk dfk?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Can't read much about it on the site. I think you mentioned elsewhere it was medium to dark?

Anything else you can tell us Dave?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Is it ok in milk dfk?


superb, and with larger ratios of milk as well. I drink it with 3 to 4 ounces but many friends go 6 to 8


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Can't read much about it on the site. I think you mentioned elsewhere it was medium to dark?
> 
> Anything else you can tell us Dave?


It is a medium to darker roast but nothing too drastic.....no roasted on date on the label, just a best before but I always ask when it was roasted and it is always within a few days. HE wholesales a lot and you see it in a lot of local cafes


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I like Rave's Brazilian Swiss water Decaf, best decaf I've tried and one of the best coffees I've had too.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

twotone said:


> I like Rave's Brazilian Swiss water Decaf, best decaf I've tried and one of the best coffees I've had too.


I couldn't even get this to taste drinkable so hats off to you sir. Think I must have had mine from a bad batch maybe...


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks will order this next. Even with delivery still cheaper than what i pay to my local coffee shop for 250gr decaf beans.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I couldn't even get this to taste drinkable so hats off to you sir. Think I must have had mine from a bad batch maybe...


I remember you mentioning this once Deeez.

I had a problem with it once though it sorted itself out with a higher dose, higher brew temp and longer pull - something like 1:3


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I couldn't even get this to taste drinkable so hats off to you sir. Think I must have had mine from a bad batch maybe...


I loved it, I have another kg bag waiting to be opened so I'll post up what that's like once I start on it.

I use 14g in 28g out in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Put an ¡¡Common decaf on a cupping today and not a single one pinned it as a decaf


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Ordered just now. Will let you know how we get on.

I have found a little description on 'coffee team' web page which describes this decaf as 'Smooth, slightly sweet and fruity'

Is that right @dfk41 ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Inspector said:


> Ordered just now. Will let you know how we get on.
> 
> I have found a little description on 'coffee team' web page which describes this decaf as 'Smooth, slightly sweet and fruity'
> 
> Is that right @dfk41 ?


That does not sound a million miles away from what my pathetic attempt at describing it would be!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Put an ¡¡Common decaf on a cupping today and not a single one pinned it as a decaf


Will be on the website soon?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Will be on the website soon?


Not a scooby I'm afraid. Was bloody good though


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crankhouse Colombia La Plata.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I received decaf beans from Tynemouth coffee. September 19 best brew date on mine as well. Will try this evening.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip off dfk41. I got a kilo delivered 10 days ago and have been using it off and on for a few days now. I'd agree best decaff I've ever had. For me it has a distinct dark treacle/bonfire toffee hint to it, very pleasant. Its good in Aeropress or as espresso or with milk Bonus for me is that for espresso, the grind setting for my usual bean is also the same for this, usually I tend to find decaffs need a finer grind.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Russ said:


> Thanks for the tip off dfk41. I got a kilo delivered 10 days ago and have been using it off and on for a few days now. I'd agree best decaff I've ever had. For me it has a distinct dark treacle/bonfire toffee hint to it, very pleasant. Its good in Aeropress or as espresso or with milk Bonus for me is that for espresso, the grind setting for my usual bean is also the same for this, usually I tend to find decaffs need a finer grind.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russ


My pleasure. Not be long before I am back in the saddle myself I hope......the hsiptal shop had a Rijo btc that could make owt......I asked for a Ristretto, then a Machiato and she had both. I settled for a cappuccino with 2 shots, the old wavs volunteer charged me for one.....wnet back to my room, took one sip.......fell asleep and threw it away an hour later!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

We really really liked this one too. For me it has some liquorice taste or molasses like and a good body. Very easy to dial too. Will definitely get more. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> My pleasure. Not be long before I am back in the saddle myself I hope......the hsiptal shop had a Rijo btc that could make owt......I asked for a Ristretto, then a Machiato and she had both. I settled for a cappuccino with 2 shots, the old wavs volunteer charged me for one.....wnet back to my room, took one sip.......fell asleep and threw it away an hour later!


 @dfk41 Hope you have a speedy recovery and out of hospital very soon.

Thanks for the recommendation I am always searching for new decaf beans, What kind of roast level are these beans?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Iris said:


> @dfk41 Hope you have a speedy recovery and out of hospital very soon.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation I am always searching for new decaf beans, What kind of roast level are these beans?


hi, if it is tynemouth coffee then dark but deffo not burnt......they are no where near as dark as some!

good luck


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had Coaltown Coffee's Jenkin Jones before and found that to be nice.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Just ordered a kg of Tynemouth coffee, looking forward to trying it, Only really started getting back into coffee the last couple of weeks, I couldn't even look at coffee never mind smell or drink in for the first 4 months of my pregnancy. I even sold my coffee gear, have bought a sage duo temp pro to play with for a while until I upgrade, paired with sage smart grinder, will do for a short while.

Really cant have anything other than decaf for one being pregnant, and 2 flairing crohns disease.

will post back after I have tried it


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Finally got around to trying these decaf beans from Tynemouth coffee, well all I can say is fantastic decaf, will be buying this one again.

Taste wise the notes flavours I am getting from these beans is chocolate/nutty/hazelnut but would just describe the overall taste note of praline.

Thankyou @dfk41 for the recommendation.


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

I've just got a bag of Tynemouth's decaf, and had a slightly odd experience with it. First off the beans seem REALLY dark to me, almost black in fact. Considerably darker than Rave's Italian roast, for instance. Then, when trying to dial them in using the Niche, I started at around the 10 mark, and got 36g out (from 18g in) in about 10 seconds ??. I ended up just below zero on the Niche in order to get 36g to come through in around 25 seconds.

I only tried it in a flat white, and the result was pretty good, but I just wondered if the above sounds similar to other people's experience with these beans?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

They are dark yes, but my grinding setting on kinu was even tiny bit coarser then the decaf i had before.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Decaf on the whole requires a tighter grind. Do t worry about numbers! It is a dark, but It not that dark. From memory Rave roast quite light


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Nee Caffeine Hinny
> 
> https://www.tynemouthcoffee.com/product/beans/nee-caffeine-hinny/
> 
> ...


 Ordered a kg this on the strength of your rec...seriously good...and very forgiving of my novice hand at the lever. Many thanks!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I should have followed you guys with the recommendation. I lazily got some Horsham Columbian Sugarcane, which is pretty bland. A lighter brown roast. Price was just over £17 delivered, but it was a mistake nevertheless. I'll try and mix it with some Waitrose Peru beans which are darker..........

Result: A bit more flavour, but not great.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

biggow said:


> I've just got a bag of Tynemouth's decaf, and had a slightly odd experience with it. First off the beans seem REALLY dark to me, almost black in fact. Considerably darker than Rave's Italian roast, for instance. Then, when trying to dial them in using the Niche, I started at around the 10 mark, and got 36g out (from 18g in) in about 10 seconds ??. I ended up just below zero on the Niche in order to get 36g to come through in around 25 seconds.
> 
> I only tried it in a flat white, and the result was pretty good, but I just wondered if the above sounds similar to other people's experience with these beans?


 Hi mate , on my niche it's at 8, though a sage dB.

My take on these beans is that they are very non decaf but I personally prefer one from Gökotta: vaken decaf . Best one i've Tasted by a long way. Vaken means awake in Swedish which is ironic 

roaster based in Liverpool, not Sweden


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I tried the Tynemouth and it wasn't for me. Best decaf I've found is the Rave Colombia Suarez Project Decaf, which is actually about as nice as any non-decaf I've had.

Tasting notes are coffee, with a coffee aftertaste. Great!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I was just looking online and I came across these - any comments?

Just Decaf - they do all of 18 different decafs

https://www.justdecaf.co.uk/shop/

James Gourmet - Guatemala Santa Sofia. Their previous Jalapa was maybe the best decaf I've ever tasted.



https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/decaffeinated-co2-guatemala-santa-sofia-espresso-roast-250g/


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good find! Never heard of them, they have decafs I've never seen before eg Ethiopian etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> I was just looking online and I came across these - any comments?
> Just Decaf - they do all of 18 different decafs
> https://www.justdecaf.co.uk/shop/
> James Gourmet - Guatemala Santa Sofia. Their previous Japapa was maybe the best decaf I've ever tasted.
> ...


James's gourmet is my local. I've had some of his decaf before and must agree that they are brilliant.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I've just been through 250g of the James decaf Guatemala and it was very nice. James always seem to bring out the interesting notes in their roasts - it's something I've come to expect.

Just started on Crankhouse decaf Columbia - very disappointing in contrast to James. Especially since they're usually rated in these pages. Smooth and rather meh - no interesting notes. Even a touch bitter. Unfortunately bought 500g. My son tried their ordinary roast Panama and said the same = smooth, rather flat, no interesting notes. Maybe it'll bloom a bit as it settles down but I have my doubts.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

les24preludes said:


> I've just been through 250g of the James decaf Guatemala and it was very nice. James always seem to bring out the interesting notes in their roasts - it's something I've come to expect.
> 
> Just started on Crankhouse decaf Columbia - very disappointing in contrast to James. Especially since they're usually rated in these pages. Smooth and rather meh - no interesting notes. Even a touch bitter. Unfortunately bought 500g. My son tried their ordinary roast Panama and said the same = smooth, rather flat, no interesting notes. Maybe it'll bloom a bit as it settles down but I have my doubts.


 Maybe tell us your brew parameters, I have been drinking the Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf on & off for a few months now, the orange & creme brulee notes are pretty spot on. Much of the time there is little clue as to it being a decaf at all. It actually has stood up well compared to the regular coffee I have been drinking.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf

Brew parameters: 20g beans, to make 40g in the cup. Add 150ml semi-skimmed milk. Grinder = Mazzer Major. Machine = Gaggia Baby 2002. Coffee roast date 26 July, made the coffee Aug 2, seven days later.

I'm not getting any interesting notes here. It's basically just smooth, anonymous and without character. These kind of Columbians do nothing at all for me. I prefer Kenyan, Guatemalan, sometimes Sumatran - decafs with flavour. I've had some very average decafs from Columbia along with the occasional good one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you grind finer?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf
> 
> Brew parameters: 20g beans, to make 40g in the cup. Add 150ml semi-skimmed milk. Grinder = Mazzer Major. Machine = Gaggia Baby 2002. Coffee roast date 26 July, made the coffee Aug 2, seven days later.
> 
> I'm not getting any interesting notes here. It's basically just smooth, anonymous and without character.


 As an espresso this is one of the best espresso beans I've had this year.

edit: And, I mean, each to their own, but I've drank a lot of Crankhouse Coffee and I've never had a bad batch. Ever.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Can you grind finer?


 Yes I could - a bit finer. I'll try that. Thanks for the tip. That would also allow me to put just 18g or even 16g in the PF instead of 20g which is over-filling it a little. I'll post the results.

I'm not saying this is a "bad batch". It's just rather boring, unless I can get some more flavour out of it. My Mazzer Major certainly isn't the culprit but I'm always open to revising my technique. As I said above, the James Guatemala had a lot more flavour with pretty much the same parameters. But we'll see.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf
> Brew parameters: 20g beans, to make 40g in the cup. Add 150ml semi-skimmed milk. Grinder = Mazzer Major. Machine = Gaggia Baby 2002. Coffee roast date 26 July, made the coffee Aug 2, seven days later.
> I'm not getting any interesting notes here. It's basically just smooth, anonymous and without character. These kind of Columbians do nothing at all for me. I prefer Kenyan, Guatemalan, sometimes Sumatran - decafs with flavour. I've had some very average decafs from Columbia along with the occasional good one.


Decaf Colombians are the same for me - just can't get anything really good out of them...... when compared to lovely, full-bodied, interesting caffeinated beans.

And that's the problem isn't it - speciality decaf is great, really is - compared to commodity decaf. But compared to speciality caf, well it can't compare.

I can only have 2 caf coffees a week and the rest are decaf - I'm finding these days I don't try and compete and just get a traditional dark roasted decaf blend and have it mostly in milk. That way the cafs I have can be light roasted and enjoyed for the flavour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I just bought a bag of Square Mike decaf. At £13.50 for 350g it's not the cheapest thing out there. I quite like it, and it's surely the best I've had (I've tried Rave's, Hasbean's, Bella Barista's, Coffee Real, Waitrose's, Illy's). Saying that, Deezzz Nutttzzzz parter's hated it!

I don't drink decaf on a regular basis, so it's more of a treat rather than anything else so I can have a cheeky coffee after work if I want to.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf

Well, tried a finer grind. 16g coffee, 40g in the cup. 125ml semi-skimmed milk. Results are much the same. No obvious notes, just a smooth blend. Taste is a little better than the last cup but it's still just a pretty average Columbian. It's OK - it's not bad by any means - but nothing stands out. I'll try tweaking it some more, but the James Guatemalan was so much better.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

les24preludes said:


> Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf
> 
> Well, tried a finer grind. 16g coffee, 40g in the cup. 125ml semi-skimmed milk. Results are much the same. No obvious notes, just a smooth blend. Taste is a little better than the last cup but it's still just a pretty average Columbian. It's OK - it's not bad by any means - but nothing stands out. I'll try tweaking it some more, but the James Guatemalan was so much better.


 What size is your basket? 4g is a very large change to dose. Even if it extracted the same, you just made a cup that was 20% weaker, which makes no sense if you're trying to get a more intense flavour. Other than brew ratio, you're not giving us any parameters (grind setting, shot time).

It's not a blend either.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

MWJB said:


> What size is your basket? 4g is a very large change to dose. Even if it extracted the same, you just made a cup that was 20% weaker, which makes no sense if you're trying to get a more intense flavour. Other than brew ratio, you're not giving us any parameters (grind setting, shot time).
> 
> It's not a blend either.


 I know it's not a blend. I meant a smooth blend of flavour with no notes standing out. Basket is a standard Gaggia, not the small one. There's not much point in my giving you the grind setting since as you know the Major is unstepped and it depends where you start screwing the top on, but anyway it's 8.65. I may try finer. I'll give you the shot time next time I make a coffee. If I keep a 1:2 ratio I'll go for 16g and 32g and see what that gives. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf

So - a finer grind. 16g coffee, 32g in the cup in 22 secs. 110ml semi-skimmed milk. The taste is more intense which is an improvement I guess, but overall results are much the same. No obvious notes standing out, just a smooth taste. It's not bad by any means, it's just not very interesting - however you vary the parameters it seems nothing stands out. I tried a higher ratio which didn't bring it to life and I'll try tweaking it some more, but the James Guatemalan had those extra notes that this seems to lack. I'm a big fan of James, but he only has Ethiopian decaf right now and that isn't so suited to milk.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

22secs seems very short for a 1:2 brew?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Crankhouse Colombia La Plata decaf - tried 19g in, 38g out in 32 sec, 130ml semi-skimmed milk. Still pretty boring for me - I don't find any interesting taste notes in this coffee. So I mixed it 50/50 with Waitrose Peru decaf beans. Got more taste that way. But I'll be looking for a more interesting decaf when this runs out. Guatemala or Kenya if there's a decent one available.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My answer was James Gourmet Ethiopian. Marvellous, full of flavour - I'm a happy coffee drinker again. I'm making this with less milk and getting an excellent taste. Very satisfied with James Gourmet, his roasts and selections are absolutely top tier.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

I have been working through a number of recommendations off this tgread plus a few others. These coffees rotate quite quick, typically Colombian i guess because their producing season never really ends unlike other regions. Particularily enjoyed.

James Gourmet El Carmen Pitalito - like this a lot atm.

Hasbean Colombia Finca La Chorrera Washed Caturra S.C. Decaf

Rave coffees - Project Suarez decaf and their previous Brazil swiss water decaf blend


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Just ordered James El Carmen. Always had good coffees from James. Also considering:

Coffee Compass Ethiopean

Coffee Compass Guatemalan - had good results with this from various roasters.


----------



## Thefaceofroboe (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi everyone! New here and looking for suggestions of really good decaf for V60 as I've just ordered one. I like DD Espresso and Indonesian Sumatra for Aeropress.

I've ordered a bag of the Tynemouth coffee which I'm looking forward to!

Thanks! ?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Opened up the craft house coffee Rwandan decaf. Thought i would try out and compare an aeropress and v60 side by side, same amounts and water. Both close in flavour and clarity as far as i could tell. Both v nice imo.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Just a heads up for Nee Cafine Hinny fans

Tynemouth Coffee Co. currently have 3 month subscriptions on sale. I just got 1 kg a month for 3 months for £50 delivered and it includes 2 free mugs. You can have the same coffee every month or a different one each month, 500g subscriptions are also an option.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Russ I am happy to vouch for this lot. They are mainly roasting for commercial premises but the decaf is very good. Quite dark and needs at least 10 to 14 days. They do a blend, Tynemouth Espresso that is good and if you like something darker than medium but not black, Rocket Fuel. This is a great offer and ta for the heads up as I have ordered


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers dfk1. Yes they are my go to for Decaf following your recommendation some time ago, I've not had better decaf. I usually get through around 1kg of Nee Caffeine Hinny a month and was just going to place my normal order when I spotted this. £10 saving over 3kg is a bargain. Was hoping you see the post and take up the offer. I should try some of their other offerings too in fact I may well place another sub order.....

Russ


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Russ said:


> Just a heads up for Nee Cafine Hinny fans
> 
> Tynemouth Coffee Co. currently have 3 month subscriptions on sale. I just got 1 kg a month for 3 months for £50 delivered and it includes 2 free mugs. You can have the same coffee every month or a different one each month, 500g subscriptions are also an option.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. How would you describe the nee cafine hinny?

Dark roast? Any particular flavours?

I cant see any details on it on their website apart from it being mexican.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Personally my favourite decaf has been a columbian suarez I got as a green from Rave. Roasted it to medium to get a full on caramel in milk. 
Just picked up a similar bean from black cat, roasted again to a medium, which I believe is what you get from them and it's caramel plus in a V60 it gives a real berry flavour. Very very yum.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Personally my favourite decaf has been a columbian suarez I got as a green from Rave. Roasted it to medium to get a full on caramel in milk.
> Just picked up a similar bean from black cat, roasted again to a medium, which I believe is what you get from them and it's caramel plus in a V60 it gives a real berry flavour. Very very yum.


 Colombia - Tolima Sugarcane - Decaff ?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

matted said:


> Colombia - Tolima Sugarcane - Decaff ?


 That's the one!
It's definitely more floral than the Suarez. Which was pure caramel and nuts. But it still holds caramel in a milk drink and floral to citrus in the V60. It's nice to have a bean which can go both ways !


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I've set up the subscription and my first bag arrived Saturday (rocket fuel and decaf). I emailed about the roast date so I would know how long to rest the beans before using. The response was;

'No need they are rested before being shipped. All the coffee is roasted to order eliminating the need for roast dates.'

Take it I'm best left leaving the beans for a few weeks? How can they be rested if only just roasted or do the coffee shops not rest the beans after roasting?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rickv said:


> I've set up the subscription and my first bag arrived Saturday (rocket fuel and decaf). I emailed about the roast date so I would know how long to rest the beans before using. The response was;
> 
> 'No need they are rested before being shipped. All the coffee is roasted to order eliminating the need for roast dates.'
> 
> ...


 I am not sticking up for them, but (!),.........they roast mainly for cafes and such where roasted date does not matter. When you buy coffee as an individual we think this is vital information as we all know beans only last 21 days before they explode (joke).......their coffee is normally slightly darker than medium and I often leave it a month before opening. I but kilo bags and it takes around 3 weeks to drink a kilo. I have a large airscape and sometimes I also bag into 250 gm bags and freeze them (though not often). If I am using the Mythos with a hopper as opposed to the Niche then I might just freeze the whole bag, open it the night before, take a couple of hundred Grams out......Hoffman says to let them defrost naturally overnight......I normally just chuck them into the hopper and with the Mythos there will be 200 grams in the system to use first. My taste buds are not able to note any discernible difference but please, do not copy my bad coffee habits!

In short, they put a best before 6 months label on. If they were roasted in June then the BB is December, July is January.....they roast lots every day!


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Ok thanks, as long as they don't explode they have a best before of December date so should be good to go soon then. I've still got about a weeks worth of coffee to use. At that point I'll put 500 grams in the coffee vac and give them a try and freeze the rest. Fancied a change from the lighter stuff, might be a dark roast convert. Sure is cheaper. I know you get what you pay for but my sleep deprived brain just wants a dark coffee at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Decafboi (Jul 23, 2020)

Creating an account so I could chip in!

So I recently decided to get back into coffee, hadnt drunk the stuff for years as I can no longer tolerate caffeine, but I decided to find the perfect decaf setup when corona started.

Anyways, here are the coffees that I tried:

Rave - columbian villamaria decaf

Horsham - columbian decaf

Coffee compass - mahogony sucker punch

Curve - guatemalan primavera decaf

Backyard coffee - No. 0

Decadent decaf - indonesian sumatra

Coffeereal: DR Congo - rebuild womens hope, Brazil, Mexico, Ethiopia, Columbia

Out of all the coffees I tried, the ones that stood out the most were coffee compass' dark roast, coffeereal's ethiopian, and to a lesser extent DD's indonesian sumatra.

Bear in mind that these were all brewed through an aeropress and V60, never through espresso.

Anyways, I would like to nominate coffeereal's ethiopian sidamo for the best decaf. It was the first coffee that really blew me away. The sidamo is the only decaf gesha I have found, and is a medium to medium light roast.

The flavour notes on the website describe it as:

A wonderful funky tropical flavour - pineapple, papaya and stone fruit in a saturated sweetness.

Anyways, maybe I didnt have it completely dialled in, but I didnt get any distinct notes of specific fruits, although I did understand the association with tropical fruits as I got a sortof yellow tropical impression from it that stood apart from the other coffees I had tried. What really made me enjoy the coffee though was not these notes, but the thick chocolatey body behind them. This coffee shined in the higher dosage (coarser grind) aeropress recipes which accentuated the wonderful body, and it also did well in the V60.

I have ordered some of the nee caffeine hinny and James Gourmet el carmen upon this forums recommendations, so thanks for the tips!

If you like african coffees I would highly recommend this decaf, and the other offerings from coffeereal wernt bad either although I would stay away from their DR Congo decaf.


----------



## RoryM (May 4, 2017)

I've been really enjoying a kg of these from Origin for both espresso and milk drinks (don't seem to be available directly from the Origin website anymore):

https://www.saladmafia.co.uk/product-page/liza-lot-1-4-decaf-origin-coffee


----------

